# UGH! Shipment delayed, and my babies are sitting in a bag for over 10 days. Thoughts?



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey everyone....

Well, I'm just about in tears here, freaking out about the latest events concerning my 9 imports from Thailand.

I am in Miami, was planning on picking up my Bettas from the transhipper Pegasus on Monday. However, due to bad weather, the shipments are being held (the plane makes a stop before Miami, obviously a place that has lots of snow!). Therefore my Bettas are at the Thailand transhipper waiting for the next shipment which is now rumored to be on the 20th.

I asked one of my four sellers how long these guys can survive in their bags, and they insisted 14-15 days. This seems an awful long time to be sitting in a dark, small bag. But they do not seem to be concerned.

Any thought on this? Ugh, If feel so awful about this....

:-(


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bettas are good travelers. They'll be fine for awhile. The Thai add quite a bit of additives in the shipping water so they'll be fine. Don't worry about it too much


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Bettas are good travelers. They'll be fine for awhile. The Thai add quite a bit of additives in the shipping water so they'll be fine. Don't worry about it too much



Thanks so much for the comforting words. I am about to have a heart attack! 

So what the heck do they add to the water? Any ideas?! 

I hate snow more than ever now. Believe me, I hated it enough before (hence being a Canadian who has been hiding in Florida for the winters for the last few years, LOL!), but now I hate it more than EVER!
:-(


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not to scare you are anything, my halfmoon I received today was dead on arrival. This hurt me pretty bad. He was shipped Sunday, so it has only been 4 days. The weather in Denver (which is where my transhipper lives) was cold. I'm pretty sure my fish died due to cold weather. Poor thing


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

The heating pad was still warm, but when I was holding the bag...i can feel the freezing water. Man this has to be one of the worst days for me. Hopefully your bettas are ok.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> The heating pad was still warm, but when I was holding the bag...i can feel the freezing water. Man this has to be one of the worst days for me. Hopefully your bettas are ok.


Oh my god! I am sooo sorry to hear that:-( 
That is just so sad....*sigh*. 

I can't even imagine how you feel right now. I guess it happened from the transhipper to you....wow. I am wondering why that heat pad didn't work. 

My thoughts are with you! Please don't blame yourself, he was going to be shipped to someone regardless. 

This whole situation has taught me something....I will never be ordering a fish from Aquabid again. Too much can go wrong. In fact, if I ever get a fish, I will pick it up personally. No more shipping, it's just too risky and unfair. I've been reading so many horror stories lately....I am wondering now how many of my 9 are going to make it. I just feel sick.

I am so sorry once again. That is just so very very sad:-(


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah, I started to tear up when I took the bag out of the box. My poor baby fish. I have been anxiously waiting for him all day. I had butterflies in my stomach (this is my first Aquabid fish). But I contacted the breeder and he said he will send a replacement, no questions asked. I also talked to my transhipper and we both agreed on watching the forecast for a warmer day/night to ship my replacement betta. Starspun, he was a beauty!!  I'm super sad. I have him still in the bag in my room. I don't know what to do with him??? I don't want to flush him.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I started to tear up when I took the bag out of the box. My poor baby fish. I have been anxiously waiting for him all day. I had butterflies in my stomach (this is my first Aquabid fish). But I contacted the breeder and he said he will send a replacement, no questions asked. I also talked to my transhipper and we both agreed on watching the forecast for a warmer day/night to ship my replacement betta. Starspun, he was a beauty!!  I'm super sad. I have him still in the bag in my room. I don't know what to do with him??? I don't want to flush him.



:-( I have tears in my eyes right now! 
What a beauty....I just found your other thread. I have knots in my stomach....ugggghhhh!

Don't flush him....put him back out into nature....do you have a lake or anything near by? Set him off on a leaf....whatever happens will be the natural course....

I am glad you are getting a replacement, even though nothing will fully replace this little guy. My heart is truly breaking for you....

:-(


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss Charger. He was such a beautiful fish. As Starspun said there can be no blame at your feet what so ever. Im sure he has gone to a Betta place. 
Best of luck with the new one on his way
Dan


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks! I will set him free by my lake. Your seller said 14-15 days huh? It only took 4 days to take the life of my betta. Unfrickinbelievable!!! The saddest part was I already had everything set for him. I'm still devastated. You could not have imagine how anxious I was all day long; constantly looking for the mailman. *SIGH*
Hopefully your fish will arrive safe and sound soon.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> Thanks! I will set him free by my lake. Your seller said 14-15 days huh? It only took 4 days to take the life of my betta. Unfrickinbelievable!!! The saddest part was I already had everything set for him. I'm still devastated. You could not have imagine how anxious I was all day long; constantly looking for the mailman. *SIGH*
> Hopefully your fish will arrive safe and sound soon.



Heya! 

Ya, I was told they can last beyond 15 days like that, but only if the temperature is kept at a good level ("not too hot, not too cold"). I have a feeling you are not the only person this has happened too, and probably the reason for them halting shipments until storms/freezing weather has passed! The email about the delays were sent to all aquabid sellers in Thailand (I received the forward from the seller) so this has to be weather based. 

I just received an email from another seller about the delay and I asked them how the fish are. Apparently they were sent back to them so they are being taken care of. I am pretty confused, and the language barrier doesn't help matters, heh! 

In any case, I hope you are able to heal well from this trauma and enjoy you new fish! I hope he arrives alright....he sure is a beauty!

I am going to try and get some sleep now, though, I really can't imagine sleeping at this point. I get stressed out pretty easy, ack!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> Thanks! I will set him free by my lake.


*His normally frozen heart thaws slightly*

This... was touching to read


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, I saw that one on AB and thought it was a stunner too. Sorry about your loss. That little heat pack won't amount to much when the package is sitting in a crate on the tarmac or a loading dock out in the elements for hours. I worked at the PO years and years ago and I have horror stories about how they treat the packages, and I can tell you that the temperature at some of the larger mail processing facilities is cold as heck since they are not air conditioned due to the roll-up doors being open to transfer mail in and out. I can speak for the main processing facility in San Diego and Orlando.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah I'm sure the mail processing facilities are really cold. Having 15 degree F nights doesn't help either. I'll be keeping my eye on the forecast and will be looking for the best possible day to get my replacement fish shipped out.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

"This whole situation has taught me something....I will never be ordering a fish from Aquabid again. Too much can go wrong."

WHOA there. I purchase almost ALL my fish from sellers on AquaBid - bettas, angels, guppies, platies, etc. - and have for the past two years or more. Not one SINGLE DOA!!!! The difference? I ONLY purchase from American breeders with good feedback!!! 

IMO, the double shipping REALLY stresses them out and compromises their immune systems. But that's just what I think.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> "This whole situation has taught me something....I will never be ordering a fish from Aquabid again. Too much can go wrong."
> 
> WHOA there. I purchase almost ALL my fish from sellers on AquaBid - bettas, angels, guppies, platies, etc. - and have for the past two years or more. Not one SINGLE DOA!!!! The difference? I ONLY purchase from American breeders with good feedback!!!
> 
> IMO, the double shipping REALLY stresses them out and compromises their immune systems. But that's just what I think.


I agree....and the only reason I actually went ahead with this is because I would be picking them up from my transhipper. The problem is now, them making it and sitting at another transhipper in Thailand! :-(


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> I agree....and the only reason I actually went ahead with this is because I would be picking them up from my transhipper. The problem is now, them making it and sitting at another transhipper in Thailand! :-(


Did you receive the your bettas yet?


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

meh, you guys don't live in canada, you haven't seen cold....

right now, it is a stiffing hot -34 degrees


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

FishyFriend1 said:


> meh, you guys don't live in canada, you haven't seen cold....
> 
> right now, it is a stiffing hot -34 degrees


SAME HERE! I totally agree with you, and I shall add a fellow Canadian who knows _real_ cold weather to my friends list.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cold, in terms of betta shipment.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm moving to Salt Lake City, Utah soon, so I'll under stand you woes more. Hey guess what? It's in the top 5 most snowed on cities in the U.S. And Thundersnow (ask.com) can occur there.

Son sorry about the shipment. Keep us posted.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> "This whole situation has taught me something....I will never be ordering a fish from Aquabid again. Too much can go wrong."
> 
> WHOA there. I purchase almost ALL my fish from sellers on AquaBid - bettas, angels, guppies, platies, etc. - and have for the past two years or more. Not one SINGLE DOA!!!! The difference? I ONLY purchase from American breeders with good feedback!!!
> 
> IMO, the double shipping REALLY stresses them out and compromises their immune systems. But that's just what I think.


I bought mine from a US breeder as well, Chard56, I have nothing but good things to say about him. Attentive, responds quickly and was caring enough to say that as cold as it was he was going to wait a week and see how the weather was before shipping. I appreciate that immensely, probably not as much as the fish because he won't end up a frozen Betta-cicle. As much as some of those international fish look stunning and I lust after them, the risk is more than I am willing to take at this time. For the well being of the fish I just can't see myself putting the poor guys through that. I would be really upset if my fish did not survive the shipping. I agree with you that the stress of the double shipping may be too much for them, at the very least it puts added stress on the fish.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

FishyFriend1 said:


> meh, you guys don't live in canada, you haven't seen cold....
> 
> right now, it is a stiffing hot -34 degrees



YIKES!

Actually I am Canadian (from Toronto though, so I guess it doesn't get THAT COLD, haha!). However, I am a very wimpy one....anything under 68F and I don't go outside. My body and mental state could never handle winters, so my hubby and I have been hiding in Florida with our RV every winter for 5 years now. I can't even imagine -34. GAH!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok an update....

So I think there is something major going down with this whole shipment delayed stuff....something 'fishy' HEH! 


Alright, so one seller told me that the rumoured new shipment date is for the 20th. They did try and offer to send to another transhipper but I said I'd rather pick it up in my area. Better not just on the wallet, but the fish, which is the most important to me.

I asked another seller if they had heard a confirmed date of the 20th. They said no, and asked if I'd like my shipment to go to Quebec for the 24th. When I explained that I'd rather pick up in Miami, they changed things and said, oh pick up, yes we just heard shipment for the 20th. 


Aaaand it gets stranger. 

I contacted Pegasus last week (after I found out about the delay) and told him about it in case he didn't know. I received an email on Friday night saying he knew and that it wasn't the weather....it was 'a booking issue' and also 'a second reason but I'm not at liberty to talk about it'.

Obviously something is going down, not sure what. I know they are switching transhippers over on the Thailand side. Something must have gone wrong. 

In any case, I really hope I can get these guys shortly.

I also contacted each seller to find out where my fish were now and if they were ok. One hasn't written back yet, and two have confirmed that they received the fish back from the transhipper, and that they are caring for them. Only one seller said my fish were at the Thailand transhipper but that they were being taken care of in a fish room. 


I am hoping for the best! Will keep everyone updated!
*bites nails*

Oh, and while all this is going on, I made another purchase. *head desk*
They better ship quick before I go broke....that or before my husband kills me! :lol:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

This is why I will never send or receive fish from November till March. It's not worth losing all the money if the fish is DOA.


As far as the shipping suspicions.. there is a lot of turmoil going on in Thailand right now with the government, etc so don't get mad that your fish are delayed and they don't want to give you reasons... technically they don't have to tell you anything but the fish are delayed and give you the new shipping date... the only thing you can do is request a refund or a change of transhipper.. that is all.

As far as pegasus.. he is sketchy. I'm surprised he's letting you pick up your fish because the last time I heard he didn't allow pick ups. He's had way to many indiscretions for me to ever consider using him, no matter how close he is.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> This is why I will never send or receive fish from November till March. It's not worth losing all the money if the fish is DOA.
> 
> 
> As far as the shipping suspicions.. there is a lot of turmoil going on in Thailand right now with the government, etc so don't get mad that your fish are delayed and they don't want to give you reasons... technically they don't have to tell you anything but the fish are delayed and give you the new shipping date... the only thing you can do is request a refund or a change of transhipper.. that is all.
> ...



Well I have to admit, I am VERY nervous of using him. I have 10 fish coming in. The only reason I am using him IS because he allowed pick up. I just called him up and said I was in the area and asked if it was ok. He said ok, that is fine, sure! I hope he does not go back on his word, I will for sure report back here....

I'm not angry that they are held up. Just very concerned for the fishes well being ya know? As long as I know they are being taken care of, I am cool. Just a bit stressed is all;-)

Also don't get me wrong. I am not demanding to know reasons. I just found it very odd that someone would mention 'a second reason' but then say, 'ohhh I can't tell you'. Instead, say it's a bit of politics, don't worry about it, will keep you updated, etc etc. 

Well we shall see what happens....


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I honestly wouldn't worry, i mean the life of your fish is important, but with you being in what i would call a tropical enviroment, and not where i am which is ALBERTA, CANADA ( the third coldest place in the world on November 14th 2010) betta are usually good with shipping. and just keep your fingers crossed


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh yeah.. I wanted to add that I heard of someone who shipped a fish out.. it got lost and a month later ended up back on her doorstep a little thin but no worse for wear.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Any updates StarSpun?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It's a holiday... chances are she isn't going to hear anything today.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Thanks so much for writing, and your concern. It's amazing to hear stories of Bettas surviving crazy stuff....makes me feel much better!

I still have not heard of any date written in stone. Still assuming they will be shipped on the 20th, with arrival here by Friday the 21st. Not sure when I will be able to pick up. If I don't hear anything by Wed, I will inquire again. It seems to be on the Thailand side of things, they are waiting for their agent to get back with them for a date for shipment to Miami.

Well one good thing came out of it. I got another pair off of Aquabid! DOH! 
Basically it was this beautiful super yellow HM I had loved, but the first auction ended after the previous ship date. Actually the auction went up to $121, but the seller never heard from the bidder so relisted. I got him for $35 and a matching sibling for $10! Very happy, but feeling a little empty in the pocket! 

Hehe!

Will keep everyone posted!


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

That's kinda odd that your sellers are shipping on a Thrusday (Friday in Thailand). My breeder only ships on Sunday, which makes it easier for the transhipper to ship out the fishes earlier in the week and avoid weekend shipment delays.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> That's kinda odd that your sellers are shipping on a Thrusday (Friday in Thailand). My breeder only ships on Sunday, which makes it easier for the transhipper to ship out the fishes earlier in the week and avoid weekend shipment delays.



Hmmm I never thought of that. The time they were supposed to ship was ALSO a Thursday/Friday. Strange....

Well the whole thing is quite strange....they are all trying to get me to accept it from another transhipper at the beginning too!


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you have pictures of the yellow HM?? I would love to see him.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Hmmm I never thought of that. The time they were supposed to ship was ALSO a Thursday/Friday. Strange....
> 
> Well the whole thing is quite strange....they are all trying to get me to accept it from another transhipper at the beginning too!


Hope you're not getting scammed. I had a talk with my transhipper the other day and she said there were a couple of crooks on aquabid. If you don't mind, can I get the names of your aquabid sellers? I'll ask my transhipper if she knows anything about these breeders. She's well known to many thai breeders and has been in the business for a very long time. Also, if they intially encouraged you to pick up your fishes from the transhipper, something really suspicious. PM me..and give me the seller names. I'll run it by my transhipper.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Here is a link for ya, all the fishes I have coming in (except I don't have a pic of the yellow female....)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=822675290&aid=597152


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Here is a link for ya, all the fishes I have coming in (except I don't have a pic of the yellow female....)
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=822675290&aid=597152


It says content not found :-(


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> Hope you're not getting scammed. I had a talk with my transhipper the other day and she said there were a couple of crooks on aquabid. If you don't mind, can I get the names of your aquabid sellers? I'll ask my transhipper if she knows anything about these breeders. She's well known to many thai breeders and has been in the business for a very long time. Also, if they intially encouraged you to pick up your fishes from the transhipper, something really suspicious. PM me..and give me the seller names. I'll run it by my transhipper.




Actually, they encouraged me not to have them sent to Pegasus for some reason, wanted to send them to the one in CA....etc. A couple of these sellers are well known, and the others have a lot of good feedback....here is the list:

Vinita from Nicebettas.com (the dragon pair)
Interbettas (the platinum butterfly pair and mustard gas pair)
Kaimook (white pair)
Patsayawan (white and pink male)
Banleangbettas (yellow pair)



Actually one of them only said OK because I was picking up from Pegasus, they were ready to send somewhere else!

EDIT: What I mean by that is that they wanted to send somewhere else instead, but when I told them I was picking up, they were like, ok we will hold the fish for you until then and take care of them.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Interbettas and banleanbettas are well known. I wonder why they're so hesitant to send it to pegasus. lol Boy, you really went on a betta shopping rampage, didnt you? lol


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> Interbettas and banleanbettas are well known. I wonder why they're so hesitant to send it to pegasus. lol Boy, you really went on a betta shopping rampage, didnt you? lol


Yeah I kinda did lol! Ugh. I really had to stop myself too!!!!

I was wondering the same thing about Pegasus. Makes me nervous.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Ugh.

So the beautiful yellow guy that I got last minute? The previous buyer got back to Banleangbettas 'late'. So now I don't get him. :-( I went and bought a pretty silk plant with yellow flowers and a pineapple hidey for him. I'm very sad....

Oh well:-(


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Ugh.
> 
> So the beautiful yellow guy that I got last minute? The previous buyer got back to Banleangbettas 'late'. So now I don't get him. :-( I went and bought a pretty silk plant with yellow flowers and a pineapple hidey for him. I'm very sad....
> 
> Oh well:-(


Darn!! I'm sorry about that. He must've been a beautiful fish. I hope you get the rest of the gang soon though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry about your boy. Linda is very careful using heat packs. Did you use Priority shippiong?


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Sorry about your boy. Linda is very careful using heat packs. Did you use Priority shippiong?


Oh he wasnt even shipped yet. The original buyer couldnt be contacted so he relisted and we made a deal for the pair. Then the original buyer got back to him so he is selling to him instead. Bah.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

I think vampire was talking to me lol. Anyway, is this him???


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

i have doubts about aquabid....... no offense. but y thing is that for now i will stick to buying petstore bettas that desperately need a good home. plus i don't know why anyone would spend that much money on a fish....... sure they are beautiful and different but the petstore finds are cool and have more personality......

JUST MY VIEW..... NOT YOURS (but i wouldlike to hear everyone thoughts about this)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd get aquabid fish but it seems pretty complicated and expensive D: Theres a guide on it here on the forum, but its for americans...


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

FishyFriend1 said:


> i have doubts about aquabid....... no offense. but y thing is that for now i will stick to buying petstore bettas that desperately need a good home. plus i don't know why anyone would spend that much money on a fish....... sure they are beautiful and different but the petstore finds are cool and have more personality......
> 
> JUST MY VIEW..... NOT YOURS (but i wouldlike to hear everyone thoughts about this)


As I said earlier in this thread - it's not AquaBid, it's the overseas SELLERS!!! Buy from American breeders with good feedback and you will have a LOT less trouble. Works for me and that's how I have been buying my fish (bettas, angels, swords, platies, guppies, etc.) for over two years now without a single DOA!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My guide: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=58009. Basicly just apply it to your country...most have a transhipper.

Anyway I buy aquabid fish because:

1. By buying from petstores you're supporting the mistreatment of petstore bettas.

2. I breed quality bettas. Petstore bettas are just randomly bred and 99% are veiltail. Veiltails are no longer included the in the IBC show circuit.

3. They're just awesome  Don't get me wrong blue and red fish are nice but there's more options that that. I haven't bought a etstore fish in MONTHS. I've imported 3 pairs and I own several American bred fish as well as my own fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lion Mom said:


> As I said earlier in this thread - it's not AquaBid, it's the overseas SELLERS!!! Buy from American breeders with good feedback and you will have a LOT less trouble. Works for me and that's how I have been buying my fish (bettas, angels, swords, platies, guppies, etc.) for over two years now without a single DOA!!!!


 Actually it's transhippers...the overseas sellers pack and ship the fish very well but as soon as they get to the transhippers the sellers and buyers must wait. I've heard bad things about most transhippers. Go with Linda or Jennifer.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Actually it's transhippers...the overseas sellers pack and ship the fish very well but as soon as they get to the transhippers the sellers and buyers must wait. I've heard bad things about most transhippers. Go with Linda or Jennifer.


Ok - I'll take your word for it that it's the TRANSHIPPERS and not the sellers. I'm still more comfortable with American breeders, though, and would prefer to skip the double shipping.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lion Mom said:


> Ok - I'll take your word for it that it's the TRANSHIPPERS and not the sellers. I'm still more comfortable with American breeders, though, and would prefer to skip the double shipping.


 I prefer importing because I live near Linda but as far as health and sturdiness of fish American breeders are the way to go!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I prefer importing because I live near Linda but as far as health and sturdiness of fish American breeders are the way to go!


Right there is the answer as to which way is better - AMERICAN!!! :-D

PLUS shipping is a lot less!!!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

FishyFriend1 said:


> i have doubts about aquabid....... no offense. but y thing is that for now i will stick to buying petstore bettas that desperately need a good home. plus i don't know why anyone would spend that much money on a fish....... sure they are beautiful and different but the petstore finds are cool and have more personality......
> 
> JUST MY VIEW..... NOT YOURS (but i wouldlike to hear everyone thoughts about this)


Well I can't speak for the personality of Bettas oversea (yet!) I must say that my petstore Betta has the most wild, interesting personality of any Betta I've ever had. Or maybe I am just more into Bettas now, I don't know. He is an absolute RIOT, and I know he will always remain my favorite. Sure he isn't a perfect halfmoon or a unique color....he's just a tailbiting blue veiltail with a bit of red and teal. I think he is beautiful though, half a tail and all! (Half is being generous, heh!)

When it comes to breeding however, I would never breed him or any other petstore betta (unless is was a spectacular halfmoon or doubletail or crowntail or something). For reasons that others have mentioned.

Also I walk into those petstores and it depresses me so badly. Like Mr. Vampire says you are only supporting Betta cruelty when you fork over cash for these poor things. Does that stop me from doing it? Not all the time, I still have the compulsion to save things....I wish I could stop....


Anyway, I hope that explains a bit. I'm kinda on both ends of the argument. I do think my next pair will be from an amazing American Betta breeder like MartinisMommy. I love her fishes!


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

FishyFriend1 said:


> meh, you guys don't live in canada, you haven't seen cold....
> 
> right now, it is a stiffing hot -34 degrees


Lol this is why im glad i have moved to australia! lived in edmonton alberta my whole life, can def say i wont be missing -50 winters we have gotten down there... bahhh


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Sherleelee said:


> Lol this is why im glad i have moved to australia! lived in edmonton alberta my whole life, can def say i wont be missing -50 winters we have gotten down there... bahhh



Good move! And you are a lucky duck....I can't wait to see Austrailia, I will never leave, I just know it!


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> I'd get aquabid fish but it seems pretty complicated and expensive D: Theres a guide on it here on the forum, but its for americans...


Yea i misread the guide thinking it was to all countrys... then looking up the transhipper in australia, and found out she had a site, and went step by setp costs ect, so for 2 bettas from the seller to my door is gonna cost me 120 bucks.. wasnt expecting that, kinda feel ripped off that americans get prices soo easy.
But i do admit the care the australian transhipper take for the bettas sounds good, they go in qurintine for 7days, where she has them all in seprate heated tanks, feeds them, and medicates them ect, so knowing all that makes me feel a bit better about the cost.


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Good move! And you are a lucky duck....I can't wait to see Austrailia, I will never leave, I just know it!


nah you wont, crystal clear beaches, 40 degree summers, and RAINY WINTERS!!! i looove the rain so thats a big plus, its funny i planned on moving to BC when i turned 18 but i ended up meeting my husband on world of warcraft and moving down to australia to marry him ect ^.^ funny how life works out eh


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Sherleelee said:


> nah you wont, crystal clear beaches, 40 degree summers, and RAINY WINTERS!!! i fkin looove the rain so thats a big plus, its funny i planned on moving to BC when i turned 18 but i ended up meeting my husband on world of warcraft and moving down to australia to marry him ect ^.^ funny how life works out eh



WOW! That's CRAZY cool! Amazing how love finds you....


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok an update....not a good one either!

For the second time, the shipment has been DELAYED. I am beginning to think something bad is going on. The sellers are asking if I can instead ship to Jennifer, but its VERY cold up there, and I am sure that putting these fish through any more stress (like a second shipment over to me in Florida) is going to do them in. There is notice of a possible shipment to Pegasus on the 27th, but again like the last two times, UNCONFIRMED. I am in the Miami area until the 28th, but after then I will not be able to pick up from him.


I am not quite sure what route to take. My husband is FREAKING out about the money, because we were not planning to ship them a second time. I am more worried about their health, the money means nothing to me at this point.

Does any one know the approximate costs for Jennifer for express?
Has anyone else had bad experiences shipping in the below freezing cold?

This entire situation is making me ill. I feel like just telling all the sellers to refund me and I will have nothing more to do with any of this. I just REALLY love the fish I picked out....


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

TBH - if it were me, I would cancel the entire transaction and start looking for bettas right here in the States. But, that's just me.


----------



## bribri92 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that... Good luck with everything!

I understand your concerns, perhaps you should cancel the whole thing. It seems pretty shady.... and who knows if your fish will make it in freezing weather?


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I just love the fish so much that I have picked out, and have put so much time into this entire thing. I feel if I back out now, it's all for nothing....believe me when I say this entire ordeal has stolen a chuck of my life!

I will say one thing, I won't be ordering overseas again. It's all a big lost in translation confusing mess up. Little secrets, rumours, whatever. Too much drama! I will be ordering from the US from now on. That or spawning these beauties and getting some awesome babies;-)


I have decided that the entire thing with Pegasus is a sign not to deal with him. I don't know if it's his fault or anything, but it seems that no one wants to ship to him. I have decided to go with Jennifer, and pay the extra fee. I'll consider it payment for a lesson learned, and hopefully this post will help other people who are trying to decide on buying overseas.

I have yet to hear back from Jennifer. Also have yet to hear back from four sellers that my message is confirmed, as the shipping date for her is tomorrow. I hope they all get it in time or I will be paying double for two shipments.

What a RACKET.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about your situation. Express shipping can be extremely expensive with all the fish you're getting. You may want to ask your transhipper to add an additional heat pack just to be on the safe side.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your situation. Express shipping can be extremely expensive with all the fish you're getting. You may want to ask your transhipper to add an additional heat pack just to be on the safe side.



From what I can tell it is going to be $35 more than what I wanted to spend, but if I take into consideration the gas to get to Miami, not so much. Unless I am calculating things wrong!

I have 9 fishes coming

Good call on the extra heat pack!
Jennifer isn't too far from the Florida boarder, so I am thinking it will be ok!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

1) Saying that pet store fish have more personality than fish that come straight from a breeder is like saying shelter dogs are healthier than purebreds. It's just not true. Personality is not something that can be qualified in any species. You can't say Americans have more personality than the Chinese because of ...., just as you can't say a betta from one source has more personality than a betta from another.

2) Jennifer is a great person and a great transhipper. I wouldn't worry too much about your fish. I've never heard one single bad thing about her (and this is coming from someone who basically stalks reviews of transhippers). 

3) It's really warm here (in Savannah, GA). Where Jen lives (which coincidentally is like 10 mins from where my parents live) the weather isn't bad at all. By no means is it freezing (although it does get cold at night). You'll also need to check the temps in Memphis, TN because no matter where a box is going, if it's going express it'll make a stop in Memphis because that's where the FedEx hub is.

Just breath. Remember people ship and receive bettas all the time.. DOA's are the exception NOT the rule. If instances of DOA were as high as people seem to believe on this thread the tranship and shipping of bettas (and all other live fish) would not be as popular as it. Just ask for a heat pack and all the conformation numbers, etc and you should be fine.

Importing is a tricky business.. not just for fish but for other stuff. You always have to be prepared for unexpected situations.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> 1) Saying that pet store fish have more personality than fish that come straight from a breeder is like saying shelter dogs are healthier than purebreds. It's just not true. Personality is not something that can be qualified in any species. You can't say Americans have more personality than the Chinese because of ...., just as you can't say a betta from one source has more personality than a betta from another.
> 
> 2) Jennifer is a great person and a great transhipper. I wouldn't worry too much about your fish. I've never heard one single bad thing about her (and this is coming from someone who basically stalks reviews of transhippers).
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for easing my mind. Actually, that is a great feat truth be told, LOL! I stress out WAY too much about stuff sometimes....

Well, Jennifer wrote me back, sounded real nice too. I tried to get in contact with every seller to ship with her, and three got back to me today and the forth just now. Talk about cutting it CLOSE! I was so worried it would all be split up, I even tried to reach the Thai transhipper so that the message could be passed, but did not hear back....everyone must be busy, and I'm just glad they are all confirmed coming together.

Payment for shipping has been sent to Jennifer, and now, I wait.



:demented: <----this guy seems to sum up the way I am feeling. Demented apparently! HEH!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

An update!

Pegasus never got back to me, after two days. Doesn't matter anyway, because I have shipped with Jennifer

Speaking of Jennifer, she is wonderful. Truly patient, and polite and kind. I am very impressed with her, actually....she has even taken the time to ease my mind about the entire ordeal. So far so good!

My Bettas ship out on Monday, will likely arrive on Tuesday. Will keep y'all posted!!!! 


I am so glad I have shipped with her instead of Pegasus. And without going any further, so are the shippers;-) And that's all I have to say about that!


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome!! Good luck, and I hope your babies get to you safe and sound. I'm really excited for you. Please post up some pictures once you get all your bettas acquainted. I will be expecting my replacement next week as well. I can barely hold in the excitement!!!!!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> Awesome!! Good luck, and I hope your babies get to you safe and sound. I'm really excited for you. Please post up some pictures once you get all your bettas acquainted. I will be expecting my replacement next week as well. I can barely hold in the excitement!!!!!



Heya!
I will for sure post pictures up, I hope they are ok! Post pics of yours too, how exciting! Do you know what day you are getting yours? I just know it's all gonna be ok for us and our new Bettas

Do you have Aquabid links to yours or another post on here with your fishes info?


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't have an aquabid link for my betta because it's a replacement fish, remember?? 
He will be shipped here monday night, shipped Tuesday, and will be here by Wednesday. All I can tell right now is that it will be the sibling of these two fishes. I'm hoping he looks like his brothers...because they are STUNNING!!!!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> I don't have an aquabid link for my betta because it's a replacement fish, remember??
> He will be shipped here monday night, shipped Tuesday, and will be here by Wednesday. All I can tell right now is that it will be the sibling of these two fishes. I'm hoping he looks like his brothers...because they are STUNNING!!!!


Oh ya silly me haha. Of course no aquabid link doh!

Um ya stunning was the word that came to mind when I saw this picture!
He is AMAZING. Wowza! We may get our fishes the same day!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Darn, one pic didn't load on my tablet. I can see two now! So beautiful!


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> 1) Saying that pet store fish have more personality than fish that come straight from a breeder is like saying shelter dogs are healthier than purebreds. It's just not true. Personality is not something that can be qualified in any species. You can't say Americans have more personality than the Chinese because of ...., just as you can't say a betta from one source has more personality than a betta from another.
> 
> 2) Jennifer is a great person and a great transhipper. I wouldn't worry too much about your fish. I've never heard one single bad thing about her (and this is coming from someone who basically stalks reviews of transhippers).
> 
> ...


I'd like to say that your analogy of the first point is totally off. It's well documented that shelter dogs, or mutts, are way healthier than purebred dogs due to the amount of inbreeding genetic deformities that have been consistently passed through on the "purebred" side. 

Dunno if that applies to fish, but from looking at how lines are maintained, there is also a lot of inbreeding there, too. The case depends on the breeder, imo.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Arowan said:


> I'd like to say that your analogy of the first point is totally off. It's well documented that shelter dogs, or mutts, are way healthier than purebred dogs due to the amount of inbreeding genetic deformities that have been consistently passed through on the "purebred" side.
> 
> Dunno if that applies to fish, but from looking at how lines are maintained, there is also a lot of inbreeding there, too. The case depends on the breeder, imo.



He was talking about personality. Where'd you get health in his first point from???? Pet Shop Bettas are often, but not always from fish farms, and may or may not be carefully bred. Bettas from fish farms are no more or less likely to be inbred than privately-bred bettas. Veil tails, halfmoons, and/or pet shop bettas are NO MORE/LESS LIKELY to have genetically-based problems, but pet shop betta's genetics are UNKNOWN, whereas if you buy from a breeder- the genetics of the particular line can be discussed.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> He was talking about personality. Where'd you get health in his first point from???? Pet Shop Bettas are often, but not always from fish farms, and may or may not be carefully bred. Bettas from fish farms are no more or less likely to be inbred than privately-bred bettas. Veil tails, halfmoons, and/or pet shop bettas are NO MORE/LESS LIKELY to have genetically-based problems, but pet shop betta's genetics are UNKNOWN, whereas if you buy from a breeder- the genetics of the particular line can be discussed.


erm...it was mentioned in the original post...something like "its like saying shelter dogs are healthier than purebreds" or something...

anyways I hope you get your fishies safe and sound Starspun! sounds like they are in good hands now =)


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

hmm last time I checked, personality and health are not the same???


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It was an analogy. I wasn't referring to the health of the betta... I was referring to the misconception.

I'd like to see your documentation, because if it were true that ALL shelter dogs are healthier than ALL purebred dogs then my mutt wouldn't have almost died because of a genetic disease that could have been prevented had her parents and ancestors been health screened. I'm not the only one who has a shelter dog with a myriad of health issues. Ergo.. saying ALL (as in every single dog) shelter dogs are healthier than ALL purebreds is a false over generalization. 

Anyways without going off topic that wasn't my point as I already stated. My point was that saying pet store bettas have way more personality than all purebred fish IS LIKE saying mutts are healthier than all pure breds. It's simply not true... it's an over generalization based on opinion.



Now can we get back on topic instead of arguing semantics.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I know Jennifer has had issues involving the IBC but as far as transhipping is concerned I've hear nothing but good things.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> Awesome!! Good luck, and I hope your babies get to you safe and sound. I'm really excited for you. Please post up some pictures once you get all your bettas acquainted. I will be expecting my replacement next week as well. I can barely hold in the excitement!!!!!


 I agree, post pictures when they arrive so we can finally see these elusive Bettas! 
And you too chargers505, post pictures of your replacement when he arrives.
Good luck to you both!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Update!

So I am gathering today I will be mostly occupied with the refresh button on the USPS site;-) They are on the way from Jennifer in GA! Will be arriving tomorrow....I requested PO pick up. Figured it may save them another bumpy ride....

Jennifer has been wonderful. She confirmed with me all of my fish, and told me they looked to be all ok! The last time I talked to her she said she was putting them in their individual bowls in the fish room and said she'd take a closer look then. Didn't hear anything since then so I am assuming everything is ok (plus she is likely super busy!), and the tracking number arrived this morning, so yeah. Whooo! I am super nervous. I'm getting all their temporary tanks ready today. Each will have a half gallon until I am sure they are all healthy and ready for their divided tank and sorority tank. And now I wait, and hope like heck they are ok. 

The weather in Atlanta is the warmest for the week, so a good day to ship I think. And by warmest I mean 52 degrees instead of like, 41 degrees! If there is a stopover at the Memphis TN hub, then it's also the same story except it's 47 instead of 42! Ohhhh I hope they are ok!!!!

That's all for now


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Fingers crossed  I'm ssure they'll be fine


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

Good luck, hope they all arrive safely.


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

Can't wait to see the fishies )


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Fingers crossed  I'm ssure they'll be fine


Ditto from me!!!! :-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just acclimate them for a long time (I usually float and mix my imports for at least 3 days).


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow three days? I will take your advice. I want them all to be ok. Any specific guidline for three days?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Isn't three days a tad excessive? They live in a BAG for three DAYS????!!!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

That does seem kind of extreme... they get to live in dirty water from shipping for three days during acclimation? I'm curious on how you do it o.o


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think I'd just drip acclimate on a VERY slow drip (as in like less than 5 drips per minute).

The issue with imported fish is the water is VERY different so they need extra care than your average pet store fish or even a fish bought in the US. However, if they were put in fresh water at Jennifer's I don't think a 3 day acclimation is really necessary.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Also remember...My fish only get shipped once...Thailand to Denver. From there I pick them up and acclimate. I don't think it's extreme...I just acclimate like I would any fish just over the course of a few days to make sure they don't get stressed out too much.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Well I take it you keep adding your own fresh water, so they don't get a big shock. But for three days? Then again, I believe Jennifer would have put them into new water and had done something similar, so not sure what to do. I was just going to do it the standard way...that is why I am curious of the method you use....let us know!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Ahhhh, ok I see, that's right you pick up right from your transhipper! That explains it

I will take it really slow though. Man, 9 is a lot to take care of...I'll won't be leaving their side for days as it is....ha ha!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Ooh, I know! It's been really cold lately, eh? It was around -30 here today. I'd be way too scared to ship bettas until the spring time.

Good to hear they're doing well though! I can't wait to see pictures of them.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Ooh, I know! It's been really cold lately, eh? It was around -30 here today. I'd be way too scared to ship bettas until the spring time.
> 
> Good to hear they're doing well though! I can't wait to see pictures of them.



Brrrr -30?! I totally forget what that feels like! I am cold enough now in Florida during a little 'cold front'. It was 69F and I was bundled up. Talk about acclimated! HA! :lol:

Than again, I was always a very wimpy Canadian. Was meant to be born in the tropics. Something got hella mixed up....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Cozumel Mexico:

84F and humid...shorts and tank top haha. Nightime.........70F.......Jeans, shirt, jacket. Haha. 

Denver:

Bi polar weather....nuff said.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

69????? BUNDLED UP??? holy crap guys...I'm a New Yorker (not the city)...and i live too close to Lake Ontario...it was FREEZING today...-20


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Cant wait to see them!! ;DD


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Cozumel Mexico:
> 
> 84F and humid...shorts and tank top haha. Nightime.........70F.......Jeans, shirt, jacket. Haha.
> 
> ...



Haha!

Yup, 70 is totally sweater weather for me! 85 is when I consider going into the water


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

HayrideHaunter said:


> 69????? BUNDLED UP??? holy crap guys...I'm a New Yorker (not the city)...and i live too close to Lake Ontario...it was FREEZING today...-20



Brrrrrr!!!! 

And ya, I'm pretty wimpy! 69 is nippy! I am most comfortable in 75+ but won't change into shorts until maybe 80!  

I am a sad case in the cold. Before I became a snowbird, I would lock myself in one room, crank the heat until 90 and have my S.A.D. episodes! LOL!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok I hope this is the last update before I get them!

Something got a bit messed up. They were supposed to be held at the PO for pick up, but when I called this morning they said it was on it's way to my actual address. Soooo, I woke up at a terrible hour (I am naturally a nighthawk, so dawn is a mystery to me!) and drove to the PO to see if I could intercept, as they were not answering their phones until 10:30.


The lady there said the express hadn't arrived yet, but she'd check. Nope, they weren't there. However, she said she personally handles the express stuff, so she took my tracking number down and said she'd hold it. I am to contact them after 10:30. I hope the fishes are actually on their way there, because tracking still says they processed through the sort facility in GA. So ya, no updates since then. 

I was going to attempt to go back to bed, since I haven't really slept all night, but I am way too nervous/excited. Sleep deprivation, yay!

Will keep y'all posted!!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll take -30 over two straight months of temps over 98*F any day! When I get out of college I'm probably going to settle somewhere in the North East. Hopefully back in Virginia.... maybe become a transshipper since there's like 3 international airports there.


Edit.. didn't see your last post.

Express is very annoy when it comes to the online tracking. The packages are scanned multiple times but the locations are hardly ever posted where you can track. 

Sometimes you have to go to the post office and fill out a hold for pick up form.. at least I had to when I got my last pair from Karen. Luckily for me I arrived just a few minutes before they arrived so everything worked out hunky dory.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I'll take -30 over two straight months of temps over 98*F any day! When I get out of college I'm probably going to settle somewhere in the North East. Hopefully back in Virginia.... maybe become a transshipper since there's like 3 international airports there.



Hey great idea! We need more transhippers
So 98....not sure if I'd like it too much. I know I liked the dry heat in Texas, and it did get up to 95....I kinda liked it. But only if there is somewhere to swim nearby;-) Plus, I guess dry heat is kinda better than nasty humidity heat! 

I know when Toronto has a heatwave in the 90s, it's a little gross!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I'll take -30 over two straight months of temps over 98*F any day! When I get out of college I'm probably going to settle somewhere in the North East. Hopefully back in Virginia.... maybe become a transshipper since there's like 3 international airports there.
> 
> 
> Edit.. didn't see your last post.
> ...


Ohhhh, ok, I feel better than. I am so worried they are lost or still in GA or something. Good to know their tracking is just generally sucky (kinda). 
Lucky I called them this morning. Jennifer said she arranged it for pick up but for some reason she never received a location for me. I went to the closest P.O. and the woman there took a look so I figure she knew it was going there?! What time did everything arrive for you at? she told me between 10:30am and 11:30am. I am supposed to call before I leave to make sure....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think mine arrived a little earlier... like maybe between 9 and 10:30am... it was a few months ago so I don't really remember.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I think mine arrived a little earlier... like maybe between 9 and 10:30am... it was a few months ago so I don't really remember.



Thanks for the info! Just wanted to see if the woman was at least a bit on with the times. Sounds close enough! I am calling 10:30 on the dot


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Hey great idea! We need more transhippers
> So 98....not sure if I'd like it too much. I know I liked the dry heat in Texas, and it did get up to 95....I kinda liked it. But only if there is somewhere to swim nearby;-) Plus, I guess dry heat is kinda better than nasty humidity heat!
> 
> I know when Toronto has a heatwave in the 90s, it's a little gross!


I live in Austin , Texas and the summers usually get to around 95-110 degrees and can be veryyyy humid. But when it is dry it is pretty fine. But yeah we do need more transhippers! What are there, like five in the US?


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Brrrrrr!!!!
> 
> And ya, I'm pretty wimpy! 69 is nippy! I am most comfortable in 75+ but won't change into shorts until maybe 80!
> 
> I am a sad case in the cold. Before I became a snowbird, I would lock myself in one room, crank the heat until 90 and have my S.A.D. episodes! LOL!




Oh I'll wear jeans until at least 80F myself...but I dont generally put on a winter coat until we're down to about 30F...any warmer i usually wear a squishy hoodie and a scarf


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

WOO HOO! Success!

The Bettas have arrived! I saw on the tracking that they got to the PO at 10:18, and we literally ran out the door to the car. I was a bit concerned about the warmer weather today with a heat pack, so I put my sweater over the box in the car and took out the heat pack. I couldn't help but check one of the fish to see how they were doing. My first glimpse was of the white female, she's so pretty!

Took them inside and to the dark bedroom and unpacked them one by one, ohhhh-ing and awwwww-ing with each fish package. Jennifer did a great job with the packing!

Of course, there was the expected fin damage from all the travel, but all in all not that bad. A bit of color loss, but again not as bad as I thought it would be. Boy did we have a heck of a time getting all 9 fish half acclimated! Still in the process now, just taking a break to let them settle. They seemed very scared when we took them out of the box, but the ones that were most hyper are now the most calm. Don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing. The dragon male and female seemed the least stressed....they were chilling, but when they saw other fish, oh the flaring. From the female too, wow!

So right now I have three tanks, all with a layer of heated water, with smaller containers sitting in them. Then the fish in the bags in those containers. The temperature is holding well, though I'm thinking making it a bit higher than 80. What do you think?

Well back to the process. It's hot in here and we're both sweating....whooo!

Will keep everyone updated and post up pictures soon I am so happy they made it. Thanks to everyone writing on this post!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

YAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats so great! Cant wait for updates!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok on the second round of pouring in a bit of aquarium water. Everyone looks to be doing good. I am a little concerned about the dragon female, who originally seemed to be doing one of the best stress wise. She could just be resting....but she is the only one that is just laying at the bottom of her bag all still. She occasionally perks up and takes a breath of air and swims for a bit, but then just goes back to the bottom and lays quite still. My white male and dragon male did the same thing for a bit, but are now swimming around in the bag. Ok NM, the white male is back on the bottom after swimming around for a bit. I am thinking it's probably a resting thing but would love to hear from other people.

And good news for those who wanted the mustard gas babies. He is blowing a little bubblenest in his bag. Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hope it continues to go well! All mine arrived safe and healthy. Expecting another shipment tomorrow  I'm excited for all your fish!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

P.S. I love your betta breeding company name!


----------



## chargers505 (Dec 27, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> WOO HOO! Success!
> 
> The Bettas have arrived! I saw on the tracking that they got to the PO at 10:18, and we literally ran out the door to the car. I was a bit concerned about the warmer weather today with a heat pack, so I put my sweater over the box in the car and took out the heat pack. I couldn't help but check one of the fish to see how they were doing. My first glimpse was of the white female, she's so pretty!
> 
> ...


I'm soo happy for you!! It's been a long journey. I was extremely concerned for you at the beginning since my betta didn't make it on his 4 day trip. Hope I didn't give you a scare when you read my other post lol. Enjoy your beautiful bettas. I'm still waiting for my replacement.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Yay for you! I hope all your Bettas love their new homes and stay healthy. 
Looking forward to pictures, they all sound beautiful!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

About the resting... I imagine they're exhausted from their trip? They're probably happy just to be able to be still. But it's so hard to tell if it's something to worry about when they're new.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> P.S. I love your betta breeding company name!



Thanks so much Everything I have ever done business or hobby has been under that name.

So wow, another shipment, ohhh show me to the pics!!  Any of yours suffer some tail frays?


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

chargers505 said:


> I'm soo happy for you!! It's been a long journey. I was extremely concerned for you at the beginning since my betta didn't make it on his 4 day trip. Hope I didn't give you a scare when you read my other post lol. Enjoy your beautiful bettas. I'm still waiting for my replacement.



Thanks so much, well I was a bit nervous but that is a good thing. Makes you double think stuff 

I hope your replacement comes in ok....well I am sure he will! I feel a little more confident after doing it once. I think your poor little guy just had some bad luck the first time around....

Lemme know when yours arrives! And of course post pics!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> About the resting... I imagine they're exhausted from their trip? They're probably happy just to be able to be still. But it's so hard to tell if it's something to worry about when they're new.



I know right?
Well I gave them some Betta Spa and left them alone (it was hard but I did it!) I came back an hour or so later and everyone seems much better. The female dragon still has her long resting periods, but once in a while she will go head to head with the female housed beside her, flaring loud! Woot!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Thanks so much Everything I have ever done business or hobby has been under that name.
> 
> So wow, another shipment, ohhh show me to the pics!!  Any of yours suffer some tail frays?


The last DT male I got bit his tail during shipment... but I'm not sure any had tail frays...


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> The last DT male I got bit his tail during shipment... but I'm not sure any had tail frays...



Oh wild. All of mine EXCEPT the rose tail Dragon bit their tail! The females were alright too.

Actually my white and pink guy decided that on the way here, he wanted to become a DT! :lol:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Glad they arrived safely!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

That is the BESTEST news - ENJOY!!!!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Cant wait for pics ;D So happy that everyone made it safely! D


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Well it's been a busy few days. The clan is doing great though! Boy are they starting to show some serious personalities!

We've named them the following:

Male Butterfly - Plato
Female Butterfly - Mali (Flower in Thai)

Male Mustard - Colonel Mustard
Female Mustard - Lady Marmalade

Male White - Angel
Female White - Crystal

Male Dragon - Drake 
Female Dragon - Pheonix

Male White Pink - Kyandii (Candy in Japanese)

My husband Bryan really loves them, maybe as much as me even! Says good morning to them and makes sure they each have the equal amount of pellets. Ha ha! Love it!

So I have lots of pics I took with my tablet, they are really hard to capture. I will have to get some better lighting and take some more. In the meantime, here are some other pics

The 6.6 gallon set up. Will be dividing this into 4 for the males. This will be until the spring when I arrive back in Canada to the condo, and then they'll be getting more space. In this they will each have just over 1.5 gallons.









This is a 1.5 for the fifth male.










When I was originally going to get only three females, I was going to TRY and temp house them in this, but now that I have four, it may be too small even if it's only temporary. I have another similar tank so I may just split both of them into two....










And the fun begins! I've got lots of containers and half gallons all sitting in tanks partially filled with water with a heater and a thermometer. I have a temp gun to check each individual container throughout the day. In a few days, everyone will be in half gallon tanks for the remainder of the quarantine. After that, into their divided tanks! YAY!




















I was so relieved to get them into their temp containers finally! Whew!











My cat used to stay like this at my bearded dragons tank when we first got her. They are now best friends and lay together. Somehow, I don't think he'll have the same relationship with my fishes 

Oh don't worry, they all have tops on and the aquarium top is nice and tight too;-)











He likes to be in the middle of the commotion....









Pics of Bettas coming soon


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

*steals your cat*

Nice pics  Cant wait to see the bettas!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Diddo^^, Love your plants& Tanks. Did you get the plants off of amazon??


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

anglnarnld said:


> Diddo^^, Love your plants& Tanks. Did you get the plants off of amazon??


Hate to be a nitpicker, BUT........... it's "ditto" & NOT "diddo". 

And yes - ditto for me also!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG I LOVE your cat! The homes are a bit small but seeing as they're temporary it's no biggie. =]
So what's your cat's name? :3


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yey can't wait for the pics! My second shipment is up under the pic threads... Hope they are all settling in well and EATING! Lol.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks so much guys!


Anglnarnld, yup, everything from Amazon, ha ha!

WallyWestIsTheBest333 - His name is Theodore Mittens. I've included a better pic of him. He is a riot! We just got back from an 3 hour bike ride and he rides in the basket. He's unlike any cat I've ever had....thinks he's a little person!

Ya, I feel a bit bad for the small spaces, more so cause I'm stuffing them with plants and things, ha ha! My pet store Betta seems to like his 1.5 gallon better than his 4 gallon back at home (we're on an RV in Florida now, so not a lot of space!) so hopefully these guys will be as forgiving for a bit! Right now on the RV we have 10 Bettas, a cockatiel, a cat, a bearded dragon, and hermit crabs. Everyone calls us the traveling zoo....LOL!


Here's Mittens! I swear I'll get some Betta pics on here! 










In his favorite tie:










Him and Miphy who are best friends. She ran up and gave him a nosey. HEHE!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Yey can't wait for the pics! My second shipment is up under the pic threads... Hope they are all settling in well and EATING! Lol.



OMG I am going to look now! How exciting!!!!
Yup, my guys ate right away, I was pretty thankful!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

AHHHHH ADORABLE PICS that deserve all caps! I LOVE the bearded dragon and kitty  My kitties are with my sister in law while I'm up in MN. I miss them  Is he a Persian?


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> AHHHHH ADORABLE PICS that deserve all caps! I LOVE the bearded dragon and kitty  My kitties are with my sister in law while I'm up in MN. I miss them  Is he a Persian?



Haha! Aww thanks! 
You must miss your kitties! You go back in a few months right?

I always thought I'd be a crazy cat lady, but now I seem to have gone to the fishes;-)

He's actually part persian and part siamese. Docile and too smart for his own good. Himilayans are quite the mix!

BTW AWESOME fish you got it. I can't decide which is my favorite. Ugh, I want a DT so badly now!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> Haha! Aww thanks!
> You must miss your kitties! You go back in a few months right?
> 
> I always thought I'd be a crazy cat lady, but now I seem to have gone to the fishes;-)
> ...


If we still communicate somewhere down the road then we need to trade! DT (I'll have tri-color and blue marble dragon) for one of your mustard gas... although I don't know if I've seen the AB pics of the white ones you got! I saw the butterfly (those were the platinum right?).


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> If we still communicate somewhere down the road then we need to trade! DT (I'll have tri-color and blue marble dragon) for one of your mustard gas... although I don't know if I've seen the AB pics of the white ones you got! I saw the butterfly (those were the platinum right?).



We for SURE need to trade! That would be amaaaaazing! Please let me know when you spawn those two


Here are the pics of all my guys, except the yellow one there I wasn't able to get:-( The original buyer emailed the seller and so I got a refund. Total bummer!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=597152&id=822675290&l=8280faf1a2


Let me know if this link works alright for you!
And yup, that Butterfly is a platinum. He's my husbands favorite one. I have to agree, he turned out VERY beautiful and with a very interesting personality and 'presence', if you know what I mean. My mustard gas ignores his female and flirts with this platinum one. I thought he was defending his territory but when I had them beside each other for a few minutes while I was doing something the mustard male built him a huge bubble nest on his side of the glass. HA!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

D: <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

If Theodore Mittens isn't neutered and he has kittens with a pretty she kitty can I have one?!?!?! D: <3 Preferably a girl? <3

I LOVE him!!!!!  He sounds like the coolest cat EVER!!! >u<

LOL Traveling zoo! XD If I saw you guys I'd probably say the same thing! XD

You're so lucky to own an RV and get to stay in FL for the winter!!!  I'd love to be in FL for the winter! XD

I'm glad you got all your boys safely and I hope everything goes smoothly with them! =]


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

StarSpun said:


> We for SURE need to trade! That would be amaaaaazing! Please let me know when you spawn those two
> 
> 
> Here are the pics of all my guys, except the yellow one there I wasn't able to get:-( The original buyer emailed the seller and so I got a refund. Total bummer!
> ...


The link worked  I still want fry from the MG pair!!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> D: <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3
> 
> If Theodore Mittens isn't neutered and he has kittens with a pretty she kitty can I have one?!?!?! D: <3 Preferably a girl? <3
> 
> ...



LOLLLLLL! Oh sometimes I wish I had bred him, uggghhh! He is not only a strange looking beautiful little thing, but like I was saying, the personality is unlike anything I've ever witnessed in a cat. People meet him and they are like, are you SURE he's all cat!?!?!

Imagine walking in and seeing a cat sitting on the couch watching TV or just chilling....but when I say 'sitting' I mean sitting. Like on his butt with his two front arms crossed in front of him. He also likes to have conversations....I could go on about him, but ya....he's pretty popular back at home....lol!

Thanks so much for all the kind words. I hope these guys do ok....especially being on an RV. My petstore Betta Fishwish loves to travel or something. I don't know....if I didn't know any better I'd say he actually likes when we are on the road....even hitting a bump or 10;-) Oh my gosh, the border going back to Canada is going to love this....ha ha!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> The link worked  I still want fry from the MG pair!!



Sweet! The female is quite nice looking too. Even Bryan my hubby said shes the best looking and I don't think he knows much about the standards, ha ha!

Poor male really did a number on his tail though. Hope it gets all perfect again! I want to breed them in Feb, right after our short cruise. So there will be babies sooooon. Ahhh!


----------

